# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Bug] BETA thread (2018 May)

## KillerJohn

please post your issues with the BETA for Diablo III 2.6.1.50325 here

----------


## zdizchu666

Overlay is not loading when game is created

----------


## Jowel

Overlay not loading in party - Single player it do yes.

----------


## Rainarch

First time launching didn't work for me. Second time worked.

In a multiplayer game getting exceptions
2018.05.05 23:22:31.876 collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬****⁭*⁫⁫*​⁫⁭​​⁬⁭⁯⁯⁮*(⁯​*⁭⁭⁪⁭⁮​⁯⁪⁫*⁮⁯⁭⁬⁯** ⁫*⁬ , UInt32 )
at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.*⁬⁫⁭**⁫⁮⁯⁮⁯*⁪⁬⁪*⁫⁮​*⁮⁮(*⁬*⁪⁮​⁫⁭​⁯⁬*​⁮⁮⁭⁪ *⁬⁪⁪⁫⁮⁮⁭*⁯​⁯ )
at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪⁪*⁮⁬⁪⁪⁬⁭*⁪⁮⁯*⁪⁯*⁯*⁭*​*⁪()
at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬⁭⁭⁬⁪⁯*⁪⁬⁮

Have over 2000 exceptions all the same thing.

In singleplayer it works fine so far, not getting those exceptions in single player. Just multiplayer.

All my plugins all seem to work.

My friend says the Turbohud logo appears at the bottom left for them, the pinkywhite and orange, but no actual overlay. Their exceptions log is empty with no errors.

----------


## nkyp

me too only info appear  :Frown:

----------


## SeaDragon

The same exceptions in multiplayer

----------


## oneeai

After running, the overlay does not appear, but when you change the character, the overlay pops up

----------


## Dweebstify

Hud's overlay works when I'm in menus, but when in-game it only displays "TurboHud" on the bottom left all the while none of it works (maps, ancient/aug display, ect.)fsdfsd.jpg | Diablo-overlay.jpg | maosss.png

----------


## MrOne

> After running, the overlay does not appear, but when you change the character, the overlay pops up





> Hud's overlay works when I'm in menus, but when in-game it only displays "TurboHud" on the bottom left all the while none of it works (maps, ancient/aug display, ect.)fsdfsd.jpg


Not sure but probably overlay stop working on Crusader and Necromancer (check all possible classes but only those two make problems):

Steps to reproduce:
1) Run D3 and TH
2) Choose Crusader and make new game
3) Overlay *does not* popup and also *map reveal does not work*
4) Exit, choose Barbarian and make new game
5) On Barbarian everything seems to work fine
6) Exit, choose Crusader again and make new game
7) Overlay popup but seems to be freeze and *map reveal again does not work.*

----------


## Dweebstify

> Not sure but probably overlay stop working on Crusader and Necromancer (check all possible classes but only those two make problems):
> 
> Steps to reproduce:
> 1) Run D3 and TH
> 2) Choose Crusader and make new game
> 3) Overlay *does not* popup and also *map reveal does not work*
> 4) Exit, choose Barbarian and make new game
> 5) On Barbarian everything seems to work fine
> 6) Exit, choose Crusader again and make new game
> 7) Overlay popup but seems to be freeze and *map reveal again does not work.*


Yep, Tested different classes, and seems you are correct, very nice catch! Works fine on my wiz.

----------


## SeaDragon

I prove that Necromancer and Crusader are ineffective, no matter single or multiplayer
No exception
Select a normal hero and switch back to the Necromancer or Crusader . Some plugins work again(Not all)

----------


## MrOne

> I prove that Necromancer and Crusader are ineffective, no matter single or multiplayer
> No exception
> Select a normal hero and switch back to the Necromancer or Crusader . The HUD works fine.


No it is not working fine after switching, check map reveal to prove that.

----------


## SeaDragon

> No it is not working fine after switching, check map reveal to prove that.


Yes, only inventory and some of the Plugins are available

----------


## RockStarZ

Works fine on monk/Wizz/WD/barb but no Nec or Cruz  :Frown:

----------


## life2000

> Works fine on monk/Wizz/WD/barb but no Nec or Cruz


yes.the same problem

----------


## creatieven

Same issues.

----------


## ADV2015

> Works fine on monk/Wizz/WD/barb but no Nec or Cruz


With my monk, i have this Infinitely and all plugins freeze when finish GR !

2018.05.06 12:31:08.398	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: L'index se trouve en dehors des limites du tableau.
? Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬*****⁭**⁫‏‏*⁫‪**‬‏*​⁫‫‬‎‏‏‫⁭‬​​⁬⁭⁯‫⁯⁮**(⁯ ​*‎⁭⁭⁪⁭‏*⁮​⁯⁪‫**⁫*‪⁮⁯*‎⁭⁬‏*⁯**‪⁫**‫‬⁬‎‬* , UInt32 )
? Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.*⁬⁫⁭‫‫*‫*⁫‎⁮⁯‎‎⁮⁯*⁪‪⁬‎‬⁪‬*⁫‫*⁮*​*‏‪‎‎*⁮⁮ *(‬*⁬*⁪⁮​⁫‫⁭​⁯⁬*​*‫⁮⁮⁭‬⁪*⁬⁪‎⁪⁫⁮‎⁮‫⁭*⁯‎‪​‪⁯* )
? Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪‫⁪*‏⁮‫‪⁬⁪‫⁪⁬‫‏⁭*⁪⁮‎‎‎⁯*⁪⁯‏‫*⁯‫*⁭*​**‬‎⁪ *()
? Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‬⁭‏‪‎⁭***⁬‪⁪⁯*‫‎‫‏⁪⁬⁮‏‪‫⁪‬‏⁬⁯⁪**⁫‏‎⁯⁪⁮⁬*(Boolean ))

----------


## RockStarZ

Necromancer Plugins are not working aswell like NecromancerSkeletonIndicatorPlugin and SkeletalMageSingularityEssencePlugin.

EDIT : Do you guys have maphack problems, like superposition, lags ?

----------


## ADV2015

> Necromancer Plugins are not working aswell like NecromancerSkeletonIndicatorPlugin and SkeletalMageSingularityEssencePlugin.


The problem don't came from plugins !

----------


## BasukWoW

hi  :Smile: 
THud is working but the minimap-overlay is lagging often in G-rifts and bounties.

----------


## Tartaros74

Same problem with necro - th works fine with dh

overlay massage tubohud is on works - no map hack - no plugins are working with necro

but very big TY for the work till now

----------


## LeChuck76

> Works fine on monk/Wizz/WD/barb but no Nec or Cruz


Same here .....  :Smile:

----------


## Wasted74

For SOlo THud works for me but in group all stuff vanishes.

----------


## OnehitB

Overlay is completely delayed/lagged in Great Rifts/Rifts

Edit 1 : DirectX override Level_9_2 Seems to help, but still lags badly some times, but much rarer, I'll keep doing some tests.

----------


## MrOne

> hi 
> THud is working but the minimap-overlay is lagging often in G-rifts and bounties.


Also on normal rift .... that mean everywhere, most time freeze for 5-10 seconds but one time freeze til town teleport.

----------


## aet999

when i started playing i had 3000 exceptions, after hour its 39000 but works  :Big Grin: 
#edit its increasing in act2

----------


## Aiste

Necro as above mentioned - is free of Thud, while left bottom logo still visible.
Monk solo works fine in rifts, while in multiplayer rifts still th operating and the exception start to increase.

----------


## JollyTex

DH appears to be working and shows overlay, not Crusader as others have stated

----------


## yohudood

i see ovelay only in lobby :P and in game i see only this hud.PNG

----------


## yolo1337

The map overlay is all over the place sometimes.



```
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪‫⁪*‏⁮‫‪⁬⁪‫⁪⁬‫‏⁭*⁪⁮‎‎‎⁯*⁪⁯‏‫*⁯‫*⁭*​**‬‎⁪*()
   at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‬⁭‏‪‎⁭***⁬‪⁪⁯*‫‎‫‏⁪⁬⁮‏‪‫⁪‬‏⁬⁯⁪**⁫‏‎⁯⁪⁮⁬*(Boolean ))
2018.05.06 09:56:37.451	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬*****⁭**⁫‏‏*⁫‪**‬‏*​⁫‫‬‎‏‏‫⁭‬​​⁬⁭⁯‫⁯⁮**(⁯​*‎⁭⁭⁪⁭‏*⁮​⁯⁪‫**⁫*‪⁮⁯*‎⁭⁬‏*⁯**‪⁫**‫‬⁬‎‬* , UInt32 )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.*⁬⁫⁭‫‫*‫*⁫‎⁮⁯‎‎⁮⁯*⁪‪⁬‎‬⁪‬*⁫‫*⁮*​*‏‪‎‎*⁮⁮*(‬*⁬*⁪⁮​⁫‫⁭​⁯⁬*​*‫⁮⁮⁭‬⁪*⁬⁪‎⁪⁫⁮‎⁮‫⁭*⁯‎‪​‪⁯* )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪‫⁪*‏⁮‫‪⁬⁪‫⁪⁬‫‏⁭*⁪⁮‎‎‎⁯*⁪⁯‏‫*⁯‫*⁭*​**‬‎⁪*()
   at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‬⁭‏‪‎⁭***⁬‪⁪⁯*‫‎‫‏⁪⁬⁮‏‪‫⁪‬‏⁬⁯⁪**⁫‏‎⁯⁪⁮⁬*(Boolean ))
2018.05.06 09:56:37.469	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬*****⁭**⁫‏‏*⁫‪**‬‏*​⁫‫‬‎‏‏‫⁭‬​​⁬⁭⁯‫⁯⁮**(⁯​*‎⁭⁭⁪⁭‏*⁮​⁯⁪‫**⁫*‪⁮⁯*‎⁭⁬‏*⁯**‪⁫**‫‬⁬‎‬* , UInt32 )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.*⁬⁫⁭‫‫*‫*⁫‎⁮⁯‎‎⁮⁯*⁪‪⁬‎‬⁪‬*⁫‫*⁮*​*‏‪‎‎*⁮⁮*(‬*⁬*⁪⁮​⁫‫⁭​⁯⁬*​*‫⁮⁮⁭‬⁪*⁬⁪‎⁪⁫⁮‎⁮‫⁭*⁯‎‪​‪⁯* )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪‫⁪*‏⁮‫‪⁬⁪‫⁪⁬‫‏⁭*⁪⁮‎‎‎⁯*⁪⁯‏‫*⁯‫*⁭*​**‬‎⁪*()
   at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‬⁭‏‪‎⁭***⁬‪⁪⁯*‫‎‫‏⁪⁬⁮‏‪‫⁪‬‏⁬⁯⁪**⁫‏‎⁯⁪⁮⁬*(Boolean ))
2018.05.06 09:56:37.486	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬*****⁭**⁫‏‏*⁫‪**‬‏*​⁫‫‬‎‏‏‫⁭‬​​⁬⁭⁯‫⁯⁮**(⁯​*‎⁭⁭⁪⁭‏*⁮​⁯⁪‫**⁫*‪⁮⁯*‎⁭⁬‏*⁯**‪⁫**‫‬⁬‎‬* , UInt32 )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.*⁬⁫⁭‫‫*‫*⁫‎⁮⁯‎‎⁮⁯*⁪‪⁬‎‬⁪‬*⁫‫*⁮*​*‏‪‎‎*⁮⁮*(‬*⁬*⁪⁮​⁫‫⁭​⁯⁬*​*‫⁮⁮⁭‬⁪*⁬⁪‎⁪⁫⁮‎⁮‫⁭*⁯‎‪​‪⁯* )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪‫⁪*‏⁮‫‪⁬⁪‫⁪⁬‫‏⁭*⁪⁮‎‎‎⁯*⁪⁯‏‫*⁯‫*⁭*​**‬‎⁪*()
   at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‬⁭‏‪‎⁭***⁬‪⁪⁯*‫‎‫‏⁪⁬⁮‏‪‫⁪‬‏⁬⁯⁪**⁫‏‎⁯⁪⁮⁬*(Boolean ))
2018.05.06 09:56:37.505	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬*****⁭**⁫‏‏*⁫‪**‬‏*​⁫‫‬‎‏‏‫⁭‬​​⁬⁭⁯‫⁯⁮**(⁯​*‎⁭⁭⁪⁭‏*⁮​⁯⁪‫**⁫*‪⁮⁯*‎⁭⁬‏*⁯**‪⁫**‫‬⁬‎‬* , UInt32 )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.*⁬⁫⁭‫‫*‫*⁫‎⁮⁯‎‎⁮⁯*⁪‪⁬‎‬⁪‬*⁫‫*⁮*​*‏‪‎‎*⁮⁮*(‬*⁬*⁪⁮​⁫‫⁭​⁯⁬*​*‫⁮⁮⁭‬⁪*⁬⁪‎⁪⁫⁮‎⁮‫⁭*⁯‎‪​‪⁯* )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪‫⁪*‏⁮‫‪⁬⁪‫⁪⁬‫‏⁭*⁪⁮‎‎‎⁯*⁪⁯‏‫*⁯‫*⁭*​**‬‎⁪*()
   at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‬⁭‏‪‎⁭***⁬‪⁪⁯*‫‎‫‏⁪⁬⁮‏‪‫⁪‬‏⁬⁯⁪**⁫‏‎⁯⁪⁮⁬*(Boolean ))
2018.05.06 09:56:37.522	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬*****⁭**⁫‏‏*⁫‪**‬‏*​⁫‫‬‎‏‏‫⁭‬​​⁬⁭⁯‫⁯⁮**(⁯​*‎⁭⁭⁪⁭‏*⁮​⁯⁪‫**⁫*‪⁮⁯*‎⁭⁬‏*⁯**‪⁫**‫‬⁬‎‬* , UInt32 )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.*⁬⁫⁭‫‫*‫*⁫‎⁮⁯‎‎⁮⁯*⁪‪⁬‎‬⁪‬*⁫‫*⁮*​*‏‪‎‎*⁮⁮*(‬*⁬*⁪⁮​⁫‫⁭​⁯⁬*​*‫⁮⁮⁭‬⁪*⁬⁪‎⁪⁫⁮‎⁮‫⁭*⁯‎‪​‪⁯* )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪‫⁪*‏⁮‫‪⁬⁪‫⁪⁬‫‏⁭*⁪⁮‎‎‎⁯*⁪⁯‏‫*⁯‫*⁭*​**‬‎⁪*()
   at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‬⁭‏‪‎⁭***⁬‪⁪⁯*‫‎‫‏⁪⁬⁮‏‪‫⁪‬‏⁬⁯⁪**⁫‏‎⁯⁪⁮⁬*(Boolean ))
2018.05.06 09:56:37.543	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬*****⁭**⁫‏‏*⁫‪**‬‏*​⁫‫‬‎‏‏‫⁭‬​​⁬⁭⁯‫⁯⁮**(⁯​*‎⁭⁭⁪⁭‏*⁮​⁯⁪‫**⁫*‪⁮⁯*‎⁭⁬‏*⁯**‪⁫**‫‬⁬‎‬* , UInt32 )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.*⁬⁫⁭‫‫*‫*⁫‎⁮⁯‎‎⁮⁯*⁪‪⁬‎‬⁪‬*⁫‫*⁮*​*‏‪‎‎*⁮⁮*(‬*⁬*⁪⁮​⁫‫⁭​⁯⁬*​*‫⁮⁮⁭‬⁪*⁬⁪‎⁪⁫⁮‎⁮‫⁭*⁯‎‪​‪⁯* )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪‫⁪*‏⁮‫‪⁬⁪‫⁪⁬‫‏⁭*⁪⁮‎‎‎⁯*⁪⁯‏‫*⁯‫*⁭*​**‬‎⁪*()
   at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‬⁭‏‪‎⁭***⁬‪⁪⁯*‫‎‫‏⁪⁬⁮‏‪‫⁪‬‏⁬⁯⁪**⁫‏‎⁯⁪⁮⁬*(Boolean ))
2018.05.06 09:56:37.562	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬*****⁭**⁫‏‏*⁫‪**‬‏*​⁫‫‬‎‏‏‫⁭‬​​⁬⁭⁯‫⁯⁮**(⁯​*‎⁭⁭⁪⁭‏*⁮​⁯⁪‫**⁫*‪⁮⁯*‎⁭⁬‏*⁯**‪⁫**‫‬⁬‎‬* , UInt32 )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.*⁬⁫⁭‫‫*‫*⁫‎⁮⁯‎‎⁮⁯*⁪‪⁬‎‬⁪‬*⁫‫*⁮*​*‏‪‎‎*⁮⁮*(‬*⁬*⁪⁮​⁫‫⁭​⁯⁬*​*‫⁮⁮⁭‬⁪*⁬⁪‎⁪⁫⁮‎⁮‫⁭*⁯‎‪​‪⁯* )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪‫⁪*‏⁮‫‪⁬⁪‫⁪⁬‫‏⁭*⁪⁮‎‎‎⁯*⁪⁯‏‫*⁯‫*⁭*​**‬‎⁪*()
   at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‬⁭‏‪‎⁭***⁬‪⁪⁯*‫‎‫‏⁪⁬⁮‏‪‫⁪‬‏⁬⁯⁪**⁫‏‎⁯⁪⁮⁬*(Boolean ))
2018.05.06 09:56:37.581	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬*****⁭**⁫‏‏*⁫‪**‬‏*​⁫‫‬‎‏‏‫⁭‬​​⁬⁭⁯‫⁯⁮**(⁯​*‎⁭⁭⁪⁭‏*⁮​⁯⁪‫**⁫*‪⁮⁯*‎⁭⁬‏*⁯**‪⁫**‫‬⁬‎‬* , UInt32 )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.*⁬⁫⁭‫‫*‫*⁫‎⁮⁯‎‎⁮⁯*⁪‪⁬‎‬⁪‬*⁫‫*⁮*​*‏‪‎‎*⁮⁮*(‬*⁬*⁪⁮​⁫‫⁭​⁯⁬*​*‫⁮⁮⁭‬⁪*⁬⁪‎⁪⁫⁮‎⁮‫⁭*⁯‎‪​‪⁯* )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪‫⁪*‏⁮‫‪⁬⁪‫⁪⁬‫‏⁭*⁪⁮‎‎‎⁯*⁪⁯‏‫*⁯‫*⁭*​**‬‎⁪*()
   at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‬⁭‏‪‎⁭***⁬‪⁪⁯*‫‎‫‏⁪⁬⁮‏‪‫⁪‬‏⁬⁯⁪**⁫‏‎⁯⁪⁮⁬*(Boolean ))
2018.05.06 09:56:37.600	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬*****⁭**⁫‏‏*⁫‪**‬‏*​⁫‫‬‎‏‏‫⁭‬​​⁬⁭⁯‫⁯⁮**(⁯​*‎⁭⁭⁪⁭‏*⁮​⁯⁪‫**⁫*‪⁮⁯*‎⁭⁬‏*⁯**‪⁫**‫‬⁬‎‬* , UInt32 )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.*⁬⁫⁭‫‫*‫*⁫‎⁮⁯‎‎⁮⁯*⁪‪⁬‎‬⁪‬*⁫‫*⁮*​*‏‪‎‎*⁮⁮*(‬*⁬*⁪⁮​⁫‫⁭​⁯⁬*​*‫⁮⁮⁭‬⁪*⁬⁪‎⁪⁫⁮‎⁮‫⁭*⁯‎‪​‪⁯* )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪‫⁪*‏⁮‫‪⁬⁪‫⁪⁬‫‏⁭*⁪⁮‎‎‎⁯*⁪⁯‏‫*⁯‫*⁭*​**‬‎⁪*()
   at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‬⁭‏‪‎⁭***⁬‪⁪⁯*‫‎‫‏⁪⁬⁮‏‪‫⁪‬‏⁬⁯⁪**⁫‏‎⁯⁪⁮⁬*(Boolean ))
2018.05.06 09:56:37.632	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬*****⁭**⁫‏‏*⁫‪**‬‏*​⁫‫‬‎‏‏‫⁭‬​​⁬⁭⁯‫⁯⁮**(⁯​*‎⁭⁭⁪⁭‏*⁮​⁯⁪‫**⁫*‪⁮⁯*‎⁭⁬‏*⁯**‪⁫**‫‬⁬‎‬* , UInt32 )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.*⁬⁫⁭‫‫*‫*⁫‎⁮⁯‎‎⁮⁯*⁪‪⁬‎‬⁪‬*⁫‫*⁮*​*‏‪‎‎*⁮⁮*(‬*⁬*⁪⁮​⁫‫⁭​⁯⁬*​*‫⁮⁮⁭‬⁪*⁬⁪‎⁪⁫⁮‎⁮‫⁭*⁯‎‪​‪⁯* )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪‫⁪*‏⁮‫‪⁬⁪‫⁪⁬‫‏⁭*⁪⁮‎‎‎⁯*⁪⁯‏‫*⁯‫*⁭*​**‬‎⁪*()
   at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‬⁭‏‪‎⁭***⁬‪⁪⁯*‫‎‫‏⁪⁬⁮‏‪‫⁪‬‏⁬⁯⁪**⁫‏‎⁯⁪⁮⁬*(Boolean ))
2018.05.06 09:56:37.650	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬*****⁭**⁫‏‏*⁫‪**‬‏*​⁫‫‬‎‏‏‫⁭‬​​⁬⁭⁯‫⁯⁮**(⁯​*‎⁭⁭⁪⁭‏*⁮​⁯⁪‫**⁫*‪⁮⁯*‎⁭⁬‏*⁯**‪⁫**‫‬⁬‎‬* , UInt32 )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.*⁬⁫⁭‫‫*‫*⁫‎⁮⁯‎‎⁮⁯*⁪‪⁬‎‬⁪‬*⁫‫*⁮*​*‏‪‎‎*⁮⁮*(‬*⁬*⁪⁮​⁫‫⁭​⁯⁬*​*‫⁮⁮⁭‬⁪*⁬⁪‎⁪⁫⁮‎⁮‫⁭*⁯‎‪​‪⁯* )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪‫⁪*‏⁮‫‪⁬⁪‫⁪⁬‫‏⁭*⁪⁮‎‎‎⁯*⁪⁯‏‫*⁯‫*⁭*​**‬‎⁪*()
   at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‬⁭‏‪‎⁭***⁬‪⁪⁯*‫‎‫‏⁪⁬⁮‏‪‫⁪‬‏⁬⁯⁪**⁫‏‎⁯⁪⁮⁬*(Boolean ))
2018.05.06 09:56:37.668	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬*****⁭**⁫‏‏*⁫‪**‬‏*​⁫‫‬‎‏‏‫⁭‬​​⁬⁭⁯‫⁯⁮**(⁯​*‎⁭⁭⁪⁭‏*⁮​⁯⁪‫**⁫*‪⁮⁯*‎⁭⁬‏*⁯**‪⁫**‫‬⁬‎‬* , UInt32 )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.*⁬⁫⁭‫‫*‫*⁫‎⁮⁯‎‎⁮⁯*⁪‪⁬‎‬⁪‬*⁫‫*⁮*​*‏‪‎‎*⁮⁮*(‬*⁬*⁪⁮​⁫‫⁭​⁯⁬*​*‫⁮⁮⁭‬⁪*⁬⁪‎⁪⁫⁮‎⁮‫⁭*⁯‎‪​‪⁯* )
   at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪‫⁪*‏⁮‫‪⁬⁪‫⁪⁬‫‏⁭*⁪⁮‎‎‎⁯*⁪⁯‏‫*⁯‫*⁭*​**‬‎⁪*()
   at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‬⁭‏‪‎⁭***⁬‪⁪⁯*‫‎‫‏⁪⁬⁮‏‪‫⁪‬‏⁬⁯⁪**⁫‏‎⁯⁪⁮⁬*(Boolean ))
2018.05.06 09:56:37.682	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬*****⁭**⁫‏‏*⁫‪**‬‏*​⁫‫‬‎‏‏‫⁭‬​​⁬⁭⁯‫⁯⁮**(⁯​*‎⁭⁭⁪⁭‏*⁮​⁯⁪‫**⁫*‪⁮⁯*‎⁭⁬‏*⁯**‪⁫**‫‬⁬‎‬* , UInt32 )
```

----------


## KillerJohn

thanks for the reports.

Bug are fixed, but I need some more time to update some translations. Update will be released in a few hours.

----------


## adventuremode

DELETE this post i done i did not know it would show up the same as shown above my bad



2018.05.06 16:57:13.165	collect exception (System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁬*****⁭**⁫‏‏*⁫‪**‬‏*​⁫‫‬‎‏‏‫⁭‬​​⁬⁭⁯‫⁯⁮**(⁯ ​*‎⁭⁭⁪⁭‏*⁮​⁯⁪‫**⁫*‪⁮⁯*‎⁭⁬‏*⁯**‪⁫**‫‬⁬‎‬* , UInt32 )
at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.*⁬⁫⁭‫‫*‫*⁫‎⁮⁯‎‎⁮⁯*⁪‪⁬‎‬⁪‬*⁫‫*⁮*​*‏‪‎‎*⁮⁮ *(‬*⁬*⁪⁮​⁫‫⁭​⁯⁬*​*‫⁮⁮⁭‬⁪*⁬⁪‎⁪⁫⁮‎⁮‫⁭*⁯‎‪​‪⁯* )
at Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪‫⁪*‏⁮‫‪⁬⁪‫⁪⁬‫‏⁭*⁪⁮‎‎‎⁯*⁪⁯‏‫*⁯‫*⁭*​**‬‎⁪ *()
at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‬⁭‏‪‎⁭***⁬‪⁪⁯*‫‎‫‏⁪⁬⁮‏‪‫⁪‬‏⁬⁯⁪**⁫‏‎⁯⁪⁮⁬*(Boolean ))

----------


## Slingshot1

KJ - it is working, but quite a bit of ghosting of the map and overlay. Example, when a grotesque is exploding, the red explosion circle seems to move with you at times and not stay on the actual explosion radius. As always, thanks for the hard work!

----------


## DysfunctionaI

I'm so glad I woke up today. Killerjohn you ANIMAL.

Ok let's get to it.



*2 Issues atm, been running it for 5 minutes now.*

*#1 Issue*

As others have said, nothing draws while on a Necromancer or Crusader.

_#2 Issue_

TH looks like it stops drawing at times. Pretty frequently, while in a rift, I'll see it happen 5 or 6 times.

https://i.imgur.com/ALMYTpm.jpg

This is caught in "logs/plugins.txt"

https://pastebin.com/raw/nyfQgu8p

Nothing shows up in any other log, just "too slow plugin action" spammed a bunch of times, and TH appears to be hung up while playing.

----------


## creatieven

The problem is, that the Hud-overlay does not show. In the bottem-left of the screen it shows that the hud is on. But the overlay does not appear. It also shows no expections. I expierence no lag/shuttering.

----------


## DysfunctionaI

*3 Issues atm, running for 30 minutes.*

*#1 Issue*

As others have said, nothing draws while on a Necromancer or Crusader.

_#2 Issue_

TH looks like it stops drawing at times. Pretty frequently, while in a rift, I'll see it happen 5 or 6 times.

https://i.imgur.com/ALMYTpm.jpg

This is caught in "logs/plugins.txt"

https://pastebin.com/raw/nyfQgu8p

Nothing shows up in any other log, just "too slow plugin action" spammed a bunch of times, and TH appears to be hung up while playing.

*#3 Issue*

TH gets hung up on exceptions.

https://pastebin.com/raw/xGjPvNrw

First occurred when someone joined my party and starting rifting with me. Happened 3 more times in the same rift.

----------


## SeaDragon

> *3 Issues atm, running for 30 minutes.*
> 
> *#1 Issue*
> 
> As others have said, nothing draws while on a Necromancer or Crusader.
> 
> _#2 Issue_
> 
> TH looks like it stops drawing at times. Pretty frequently, while in a rift, I'll see it happen 5 or 6 times.
> ...


As KJ said, he has fixed these bugs, but he hasn't released it yet
You should read the whole post first

----------


## creatieven

Ty, I was too quick with my response. Should have read the other comments aswell <3

----------


## KillerJohn

fix released. please do not post bugs in 18.5.6.0 anymore...

----------


## Nator

Just a simple question, if I update with the new version, can I just copy everything except plugins and config folder ? I did some tweaking to some default files in these. Was wondering if anything different is changed compared to usually, with these obfuscation patches.

Thanks

----------


## SeaDragon

> fix released. please do not post bugs in 18.5.6.0 anymore...


I think it does not include a new zhCN translation. Is that normal?

----------


## SeaDragon

I don't know how this exception happened.



```
2018.05.07 03:49:12.659	overlay paint error (System.NullReferenceException: 未将对象引用设置到对象的实例。
   在 SharpDX.DirectWrite.TextLayout.GetMetrics(TextMetrics& textMetrics)
   在 *⁮‪*⁪⁪*⁬⁮‎⁫‫‏⁫‪⁭⁪*‏*‫⁯​⁬⁮‎*‫​⁯‎‬‏‬*‪‬‏‫⁯*.‪‎⁪‪‬‎‫*‏⁪‪‫‬*⁬​‏​⁬‎*⁮*‫⁪⁬‬⁪⁪*⁭‪‏‫**⁪*‎‫*()
   在 Turbo.Basic.Overlay.‬‏‎**⁭‎*⁫‏‬*‬*‫⁪⁭*​⁮⁬⁯‏⁬‪*⁮⁫​⁯*⁮​*​‬*****())
2018.05.07 03:49:12.759	overlay paint notification (SharpDX.SharpDXException: HRESULT: [0x88990001], Module: [SharpDX.Direct2D1], ApiCode: [D2DERR_WRONG_STATE/WrongState], Message: Unknown
   在 SharpDX.Result.CheckError()
   在 Turbo.Basic.Overlay.‬‏‎**⁭‎*⁫‏‬*‬*‫⁪⁭*​⁮⁬⁯‏⁬‪*⁮⁫​⁯*⁮​*​‬*****())
2018.05.07 03:49:13.427	overlay paint error (System.NullReferenceException: 未将对象引用设置到对象的实例。
   在 SharpDX.DirectWrite.TextLayout.GetMetrics(TextMetrics& textMetrics)
   在 *⁮‪*⁪⁪*⁬⁮‎⁫‫‏⁫‪⁭⁪*‏*‫⁯​⁬⁮‎*‫​⁯‎‬‏‬*‪‬‏‫⁯*.‪‎⁪‪‬‎‫*‏⁪‪‫‬*⁬​‏​⁬‎*⁮*‫⁪⁬‬⁪⁪*⁭‪‏‫**⁪*‎‫*()
   在 Turbo.Basic.Overlay.‬‏‎**⁭‎*⁫‏‬*‬*‫⁪⁭*​⁮⁬⁯‏⁬‪*⁮⁫​⁯*⁮​*​‬*****())
2018.05.07 03:49:13.528	overlay paint notification (SharpDX.SharpDXException: HRESULT: [0x88990001], Module: [SharpDX.Direct2D1], ApiCode: [D2DERR_WRONG_STATE/WrongState], Message: Unknown
   在 SharpDX.Result.CheckError()
   在 Turbo.Basic.Overlay.‬‏‎**⁭‎*⁫‏‬*‬*‫⁪⁭*​⁮⁬⁯‏⁬‪*⁮⁫​⁯*⁮​*​‬*****())
```

----------


## SeaDragon

In addition, it seems that the bug of HUD will freeze for a few seconds at the complete of the rift still exists .

----------


## OnehitB

Still having the same problem here, HUD gets lagged behind.

----------


## DysfunctionaI

> *3 Issues atm, running for 30 minutes.*
> 
> *#1 Issue (RESOLVED in 18.5.6.1)*
> 
> As others have said, nothing draws while on a Necromancer or Crusader.
> 
> _#2 Issue_
> 
> TH looks like it stops drawing at times. Pretty frequently, while in a rift, I'll see it happen 5 or 6 times.
> ...


- 18.5.6.1

Issue #2 still exists.

More info:

Occurs in single player.
Occurs in multi player.
Has occurred while on Wizard as well as Necromancer.
Every occurrence has been in a rift (to be fair, 80% of my time played has been in rift though)
Lasts anywhere from 2 seconds to 10 seconds.

----------


## OnehitB

> - 18.5.6.1
> 
> Issue #2 still exists.
> 
> More info:
> 
> Occurs in single player.
> Occurs in multi player.
> Has occurred while on Wizard as well as Necromancer.
> ...


Same with me, but I get nothing in the logs

----------


## SeaDragon

At one point, one of my plugin showed dozens of exceptions in a second.
Never happened before 18.5.6.1

Plugin code
GLQ_EliteHealthListPlugin.cs - Pastebin.com



```
2018.05.07 04:29:35.133	overlay paint error (System.ArgumentException: 已添加了具有相同键的项。
   在 System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentException(ExceptionResource resource)
   在 System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
   在 Turbo.Plugins.glq.GLQ_EliteHealthListPlugin.PaintWorld(WorldLayer layer)
   在 Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.*​‬⁫‏⁫‎⁪⁬⁮​⁯‎‫⁪*‎*‏*‫⁬​*⁭⁬‬*⁪‫⁫⁫‫‬⁬⁪‎⁫⁭**.‏⁯⁪​​⁫⁯‎‏⁯*‫⁮‎*‬‏⁭‎⁬⁬⁭‪*‎‫⁪‏‫‪‬*‪⁭⁮⁯‎⁫⁭‪*()
   在 Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.⁮⁮​‏⁬⁫⁬‬⁯*‫‫*⁯‫⁮⁪*⁫‏⁯​​‬⁫*​​⁫​‬⁫⁪**⁫‪⁬‏⁫*(IPlugin , String , Action )
   在 Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.‏⁫⁪⁭⁭⁯‪‬‪‪⁪⁯*⁮‏⁬*⁯‪⁬‏*‫⁬‪⁯​⁪⁭⁭⁪⁭‪‫‎‫‏⁪*⁫*(Object , EventArgs )
   在 Turbo.Basic.Overlay.‬‏‎**⁭‎*⁫‏‬*‬*‫⁪⁭*​⁮⁬⁯‏⁬‪*⁮⁫​⁯*⁮​*​‬*****())
2018.05.07 04:29:35.144	minimap draw error (System.ArgumentException: 已添加了具有相同键的项。
   在 System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentException(ExceptionResource resource)
   在 System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
   在 Turbo.Plugins.glq.GLQ_EliteHealthListPlugin.PaintWorld(WorldLayer layer)
   在 Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.‪*⁪‫‬‪⁯*⁬*​⁯⁬⁭*‬‏⁪⁮⁯*‪⁪⁮‏⁬⁫⁭‏⁮⁫⁬‬*‎​‪‬⁫⁯*.⁮***⁮⁭‫**⁮*‏‬**​*⁪‬*‎*⁯‬‬⁯⁭**⁯‪**⁯⁬*⁪‬***()
   在 Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.⁮⁮​‏⁬⁫⁬‬⁯*‫‫*⁯‫⁮⁪*⁫‏⁯​​‬⁫*​​⁫​‬⁫⁪**⁫‪⁬‏⁫*(IPlugin , String , Action )
   在 Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.‏***‪*⁯⁭‎‬‏‏⁫**⁭‬⁫⁯‎⁫‬**⁯‫***‬⁪⁯*​‏‫‬⁭**(Object , EventArgs )
   在 Turbo.Basic.Overlay.DrawMinimapLayer())
2018.05.07 04:29:35.144	overlay paint error (System.ArgumentException: 已添加了具有相同键的项。
   在 System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentException(ExceptionResource resource)
   在 System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
   在 Turbo.Plugins.glq.GLQ_EliteHealthListPlugin.PaintWorld(WorldLayer layer)
   在 Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.*​‬⁫‏⁫‎⁪⁬⁮​⁯‎‫⁪*‎*‏*‫⁬​*⁭⁬‬*⁪‫⁫⁫‫‬⁬⁪‎⁫⁭**.‏⁯⁪​​⁫⁯‎‏⁯*‫⁮‎*‬‏⁭‎⁬⁬⁭‪*‎‫⁪‏‫‪‬*‪⁭⁮⁯‎⁫⁭‪*()
   在 Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.⁮⁮​‏⁬⁫⁬‬⁯*‫‫*⁯‫⁮⁪*⁫‏⁯​​‬⁫*​​⁫​‬⁫⁪**⁫‪⁬‏⁫*(IPlugin , String , Action )
   在 Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.‏⁫⁪⁭⁭⁯‪‬‪‪⁪⁯*⁮‏⁬*⁯‪⁬‏*‫⁬‪⁯​⁪⁭⁭⁪⁭‪‫‎‫‏⁪*⁫*(Object , EventArgs )
   在 Turbo.Basic.Overlay.‬‏‎**⁭‎*⁫‏‬*‬*‫⁪⁭*​⁮⁬⁯‏⁬‪*⁮⁫​⁯*⁮​*​‬*****())
```

----------


## CAKEBOOST

wow quickly fix B) good job

----------


## OnehitB

Well my temporary fix is to use TurboHUD and Enigma's Map Hack together

----------


## kostyash

issue 2 still exists, unplayable after few minutes in great rift

2018.05.06 22:57:40.460	overlay paint error (System.ArgumentException: An item with the same key has already been added.
at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentException(ExceptionResource resource)
at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
at Turbo.Plugins.glq.MonstersCountPlugin.PaintTopInGame(ClipState clipState)
at Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.⁮**⁭*‪*⁯*⁭⁮*‫⁬⁮‬‏*‎‫‫⁭​⁯⁫​⁬‪*‪⁫*⁮⁪‎*‪‎‫‎*.**‪⁪⁬‏⁮*​​⁯⁫ ​⁪⁮⁯*⁮*‬⁭⁯⁫⁯⁯⁪*‏⁪⁭‬⁬⁮*⁪*‫⁫⁯⁪*()
at Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.⁮⁮​‏⁬⁫⁬‬⁯*‫‫*⁯‫⁮⁪*⁫‏⁯​​‬⁫*​​⁫​‬⁫⁪**⁫‪⁬‏⁫*(IPlugin , String , Action )
at Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.⁭‎‎‬⁪​⁫⁪⁬‬⁫⁭*‫⁪​⁮⁭​⁪⁮‪***⁫‎‪⁭‏****⁭‫**​**(Object , EventArgs )
at Turbo.Basic.Overlay.‬‏‎**⁭‎*⁫‏‬*‬*‫⁪⁭*​⁮⁬⁯‏⁬‪*⁮⁫​⁯*⁮​*​‬*****())

----------


## Pe1a0

Playin in a group for an hour. Everithing works fine but hud stops drawing for a few seconds, and then comes back. Not too frequent also like 1 every 2 runs. (Playing with 2 DH)
Pastebin of daf.txt

----------


## durdurdur123

I'm running thud for the past 4 hours (1 run).

No bugs/exceptions so far. The only issue has to do with the minimap. Sometimes it doesn't get refreshed and it shows old path mixed with the 'current' position of my hero, which is kinda confusing for the eyes. 
The issue happens often but doesn't last more than couple of seconds.

----------


## adventuremode

2018.05.06 21:14:52.048	error while initializing overlay (SharpDX.SharpDXException: HRESULT: [0x8007000E], Module: [General], ApiCode: [E_OUTOFMEMORY/Out of memory], Message: Not enough storage is available to complete this operation.

at SharpDX.Result.CheckError()
at SharpDX.Direct3D11.Device.CreateDevice(Adapter adapter, DriverType driverType, DeviceCreationFlags flags, FeatureLevel[] featureLevels)
at SharpDX.Direct3D11.Device.CreateWithSwapChain(Adapter adapter, DriverType driverType, DeviceCreationFlags flags, FeatureLevel[] featureLevels, SwapChainDescription swapChainDescription, Device& device, SwapChain& swapChain)
at Turbo.Basic.Overlay..ctor(IController )
at Turbo.Basic.EngineBase..ctor(ConfigBase , HotkeyConfigBase ))

i get this

----------


## zdizchu666

When running turbo it says : unrecognized executable or library. terminating.

Enigma.D3.Assets.dll

----------


## KillerJohn

> I think it does not include a new zhCN translation. Is that normal?


I'll update that later.

----------


## KillerJohn

> issue 2 still exists, unplayable after few minutes in great rift
> 
> 2018.05.06 22:57:40.460	overlay paint error (System.ArgumentException: An item with the same key has already been added.
> at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentException(ExceptionResource resource)
> at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
> at Turbo.Plugins.glq.MonstersCountPlugin.PaintTopInGame(ClipState clipState)
> at Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.⁮**⁭*‪*⁯*⁭⁮*‫⁬⁮‬‏*‎‫‫⁭​⁯⁫​⁬‪*‪⁫*⁮⁪‎*‪‎‫‎*.**‪⁪⁬‏⁮*​​⁯⁫ ​⁪⁮⁯*⁮*‬⁭⁯⁫⁯⁯⁪*‏⁪⁭‬⁬⁮*⁪*‫⁫⁯⁪*()
> at Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.⁮⁮​‏⁬⁫⁬‬⁯*‫‫*⁯‫⁮⁪*⁫‏⁯​​‬⁫*​​⁫​‬⁫⁪**⁫‪⁬‏⁫*(IPlugin , String , Action )
> at Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.⁭‎‎‬⁪​⁫⁪⁬‬⁫⁭*‫⁪​⁮⁭​⁪⁮‪***⁫‎‪⁭‏****⁭‫**​**(Object , EventArgs )
> at Turbo.Basic.Overlay.‬‏‎**⁭‎*⁫‏‬*‬*‫⁪⁭*​⁮⁬⁯‏⁬‪*⁮⁫​⁯*⁮​*​‬*****())


guys, plugins are NOT supported. I don't accept any bug reports caused by plugins.

----------


## KillerJohn

> - 18.5.6.1
> 
> Issue #2 still exists.
> 
> More info:
> 
> Occurs in single player.
> Occurs in multi player.
> Has occurred while on Wizard as well as Necromancer.
> ...


is this with only factory-default plugins, or you have custom plugins?

----------


## Dweebstify

At times hud processes the map incorrectly, causing it to show double/ a disfigured version of what is suppose to be displayed. It happens almost every other rift, and is pretty disorienting.
I'll try to get a Screenshot of what it looks like and pull logs when I get the chance

E: It seems I am late to the party with this bug/issue, sorry for the unintentional repost of the same issue.

----------


## KillerJohn

> When running turbo it says : unrecognized executable or library. terminating.
> 
> Enigma.D3.Assets.dll


you unpacked the two tools into the same folder. HUD does not allow to has any executable code inside its folders. Remove all enigma related files from your HUD folder.

----------


## KillerJohn

found the bug which cause the instability of the minimap and other stuff

----------


## KillerJohn

fix released

----------


## SeaDragon

> At one point, one of my plugin showed dozens of exceptions in a second.
> Never happened before 18.5.6.1
> 
> Plugin code
> GLQ_EliteHealthListPlugin.cs - Pastebin.com
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


The issue still exists in 18.5.7.0 :Frown: 
I'm not sure what caused it
Please help me:gusta:

----------


## NOUSA

why can not I download it?Снимок.JPGСнимок.JPG

----------


## NOUSA

> why can not I download it?Снимок.JPGСнимок.JPG



All figured out, sorry

----------


## SeaDragon

An old bug, it still exists in 18.5.7.0



```
2018.05.07 17:42:14.709	OnCooldownExpired exception (System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: key
   at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.FindEntry(TKey key)
   at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.TryGetValue(TKey key, TValue& value)
   at Turbo.Plugins.Default.CooldownSoundPlayerPlugin.OnCooldown(IPlayerSkill playerSkill, Boolean expired)
   at Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.**⁫​‫‬***⁫‏*‫​**‪⁮⁪⁮​⁮⁫‪*‪*‏⁪⁪‫‫⁭⁪*‫‎*‏*.*⁮​*‪*‎‬‫⁯⁫​**⁯‎‬‏⁫⁯⁭⁭⁯⁭⁯‬‏⁪⁮‎⁫‏⁬⁭‫‬⁯⁮⁪**()
   at Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.‫*‬*⁯⁭*‬*‬‪*‎‫*​‪‫⁮*‪*‫‬⁯**‪⁪*⁪‎*‎⁯‬‬⁪⁭⁮*(IPlugin , String , Action )
   at Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.​⁭‫‬⁮‬‎‫‪⁭**⁮*‏⁯⁮‫​‎*⁪‪‏‪‪‪*⁫*‏⁯‎‏⁬**‎‬⁫*(Object , IPlayerSkill )
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁪‎⁫⁫⁮*⁮‪‏⁭‎⁭*‪⁮⁮*⁫‪‏‪*‫⁬‬*‎​‬‪‬***⁭⁪⁮‬*‎*(‎‪⁪⁫⁭‫⁯*⁬​*‎‎‫⁭***⁯⁮​‏‏⁯‎⁮‏⁭​⁪⁯*⁫‎‬⁪⁫*⁭‬* ))
2018.05.07 17:42:34.270	OnCooldownExpired exception (System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: key
   at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.FindEntry(TKey key)
   at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.TryGetValue(TKey key, TValue& value)
   at Turbo.Plugins.Default.CooldownSoundPlayerPlugin.OnCooldown(IPlayerSkill playerSkill, Boolean expired)
   at Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.**⁫​‫‬***⁫‏*‫​**‪⁮⁪⁮​⁮⁫‪*‪*‏⁪⁪‫‫⁭⁪*‫‎*‏*.*⁮​*‪*‎‬‫⁯⁫​**⁯‎‬‏⁫⁯⁭⁭⁯⁭⁯‬‏⁪⁮‎⁫‏⁬⁭‫‬⁯⁮⁪**()
   at Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.‫*‬*⁯⁭*‬*‬‪*‎‫*​‪‫⁮*‪*‫‬⁯**‪⁪*⁪‎*‎⁯‬‬⁪⁭⁮*(IPlugin , String , Action )
   at Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.​⁭‫‬⁮‬‎‫‪⁭**⁮*‏⁯⁮‫​‎*⁪‪‏‪‪‪*⁫*‏⁯‎‏⁬**‎‬⁫*(Object , IPlayerSkill )
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁪‎⁫⁫⁮*⁮‪‏⁭‎⁭*‪⁮⁮*⁫‪‏‪*‫⁬‬*‎​‬‪‬***⁭⁪⁮‬*‎*(‎‪⁪⁫⁭‫⁯*⁬​*‎‎‫⁭***⁯⁮​‏‏⁯‎⁮‏⁭​⁪⁯*⁫‎‬⁪⁫*⁭‬* ))
2018.05.07 17:50:30.717	OnCooldownExpired exception (System.ArgumentNullException: Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: key
   at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.FindEntry(TKey key)
   at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.TryGetValue(TKey key, TValue& value)
   at Turbo.Plugins.Default.CooldownSoundPlayerPlugin.OnCooldown(IPlayerSkill playerSkill, Boolean expired)
   at Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.**⁫​‫‬***⁫‏*‫​**‪⁮⁪⁮​⁮⁫‪*‪*‏⁪⁪‫‫⁭⁪*‫‎*‏*.*⁮​*‪*‎‬‫⁯⁫​**⁯‎‬‏⁫⁯⁭⁭⁯⁭⁯‬‏⁪⁮‎⁫‏⁬⁭‫‬⁯⁮⁪**()
   at Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.‫*‬*⁯⁭*‬*‬‪*‎‫*​‪‫⁮*‪*‫‬⁯**‪⁪*⁪‎*‎⁯‬‬⁪⁭⁮*(IPlugin , String , Action )
   at Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.​⁭‫‬⁮‬‎‫‪⁭**⁮*‏⁯⁮‫​‎*⁪‪‏‪‪‪*⁫*‏⁯‎‏⁬**‎‬⁫*(Object , IPlayerSkill )
   at Turbo.Collector.Actors.ActorCollector.⁪‎⁫⁫⁮*⁮‪‏⁭‎⁭*‪⁮⁮*⁫‪‏‪*‫⁬‬*‎​‬‪‬***⁭⁪⁮‬*‎*(‎‪⁪⁫⁭‫⁯*⁬​*‎‎‫⁭***⁯⁮​‏‏⁯‎⁮‏⁭​⁪⁯*⁫‎‬⁪⁫*⁭‬* ))
```

----------


## SeaDragon

Some plug-ins fail
In RiftPlugin.cs, the GreaterRiftTimer failed
My plugin also failed https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...iontotime.html

----------


## KillerJohn

send me a link to a zip file, which contains a plugin and its customizer plugin as well. So I just have to unpack and try to reproduce the bug within visual studio.

----------


## SeaDragon

> send me a link to a zip file, which contains a plugin and its customizer plugin as well. So I just have to unpack and try to reproduce the bug within visual studio.


It has been sent to you

----------


## KillerJohn

known issue: Hud.Game.CurrentTimedEventStartTick and Hud.Game.CurrentTimedEventEndTick are not read properly from the game.
Another encryption...

----------


## KillerJohn

> known issue: Hud.Game.CurrentTimedEventStartTick and Hud.Game.CurrentTimedEventEndTick are not read properly from the game.
> Another encryption...


Enigma is GOD, Enigma is everything...

he already decrypted it so GR timers working perfectly  :Smile:  fix released  :Smile:

----------


## Aiste

Thank you very much.

----------


## SeaDragon

> Enigma is GOD, Enigma is everything...
> 
> he already decrypted it so GR timers working perfectly  fix released


Now the plugins are working
Thank you :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jaeheung09

THUD can't read D3 memory (64 bit) with both 18.5.7.0 and 18.5.7.1 beta.
FYI, I'm using Windows 10 and Language Korean.
Before the latest D3 patch, THUD sometimes couldn't read D3 memory.
Now it can't read D3 memory no matter how many times I try again and again.

----------


## DysfunctionaI

Nothing urgent at all, but it should be noted that this doesn't work:

(using 18.5.7.1)



```
Hud.Render.UiHidden
```

Also, great job with the GR timer.

----------


## Vern1701

It's possible that the KR localization went out the window with the previous patch. I haven't played in months, though...

----------


## SeaDragon

CooldownSoundPlayerPlugin nor does it work
I tried different heroes and skills, but there was no sound effect at the end of the skill cooldown.
for example


```
Hud.GetPlugin<CooldownSoundPlayerPlugin>().AddRule(Hud.Sno.SnoPowers.Monk_InnerSanctuary, "notification_1.wav");
```

----------


## bm206

> CooldownSoundPlayerPlugin nor does it work
> I tried different heroes and skills, I tried different heroes and skills, but there was no sound effect at the end of the skill cooldown.
> for example
> 
> 
> ```
> Hud.GetPlugin<CooldownSoundPlayerPlugin>().AddRule(Hud.Sno.SnoPowers.Monk_InnerSanctuary, "notification_1.wav");
> ```


I can confirm this problem!

----------


## Elvisasmira

how can i solve this prob ? 

exceptions:2018.05.08 17:11:00.574	StatTracker file is damaged: C:\Battle.net\TurboHUD\stat_tracker\68991626_total_t13.xml (System.IO.IOException: Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei "C:\Battle.net\TurboHUD\stat_tracker\68991626_total_t13.xml" zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.
bei System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
bei System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy, Boolean useLongPath, Boolean checkHost)
bei System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize)
bei System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials, IWebProxy proxy, RequestCachePolicy cachePolicy)
bei System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
bei System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
bei System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
bei System.Threading.CompressedStack.Run(CompressedStack compressedStack, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
bei System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrl()
bei System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
bei System.Xml.XmlReader.ReadToFollowing(String name)
bei Infinity.Streams.Config.Load(XmlReader reader)
bei Infinity.Streams.Config.Load(String fileName)
bei Turbo.Collector.StatTracker.*‪‎‫⁯*⁬⁭‪‫‫​‪‎​⁬⁯⁬​⁮**⁬*⁮⁮⁯‪‎‎⁫**⁮‬*‎⁪‪**(String ))

----------


## ADV2015

All work fine for me !

----------


## trustmyfake

You run thud.exe twice, you need to close one instance. 


> how can i solve this prob ? 
> 
> exceptions:2018.05.08 17:11:00.574StatTracker file is damaged: C:\Battle.net\TurboHUD\stat_tracker\68991626_total_t13.xml (System.IO.IOException: Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei "C:\Battle.net\TurboHUD\stat_tracker\68991626_total_t13.xml" zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.
> bei System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
> bei System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy, Boolean useLongPath, Boolean checkHost)
> bei System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize)
> bei System.Xml.XmlDownloadManager.GetStream(Uri uri, ICredentials credentials, IWebProxy proxy, RequestCachePolicy cachePolicy)
> bei System.Xml.XmlUrlResolver.GetEntity(Uri absoluteUri, String role, Type ofObjectToReturn)
> bei System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.OpenUrlDelegate(Object xmlResolver)
> ...

----------


## tavisha

Not sure what is causing this.... but it only happens when I'm using THUD , I have a couple screen shots of the error. I first thought it might be an issue with my install, so I completely uninstalled and re-installed D3

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Also I can't seem to get the plug in that turns off the greying of the cells to work , anyone else having this issue or am I perhaps doing something wrong?

----------


## SeaDragon

> Not sure what is causing this.... but it only happens when I'm using THUD , I have a couple screen shots of the error. I first thought it might be an issue with my install, so I completely uninstalled and re-installed D3
> 
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> 
> Also I can't seem to get the plug in that turns off the greying of the cells to work , anyone else having this issue or am I perhaps doing something wrong?


Your hard drive is too slow
You need a SSD

----------


## MrOne

> Not sure what is causing this.... but it only happens when I'm using THUD , I have a couple screen shots of the error. I first thought it might be an issue with my install, so I completely uninstalled and re-installed D3
> 
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> 
> Also I can't seem to get the plug in that turns off the greying of the cells to work , anyone else having this issue or am I perhaps doing something wrong?


In my opinion You need to change drug dealer  :Wink:  But serious, listen SeaDragon he probably have right  :Smile: 




> Your hard drive is too slow
> You need a SSD

----------


## KillerJohn

> CooldownSoundPlayerPlugin nor does it work
> I tried different heroes and skills, but there was no sound effect at the end of the skill cooldown.
> for example
> 
> 
> ```
> Hud.GetPlugin<CooldownSoundPlayerPlugin>().AddRule(Hud.Sno.SnoPowers.Monk_InnerSanctuary, "notification_1.wav");
> ```


fixed reading game preferences, so cooldown sound player plugin no longer thinks in-game sound is disabled

----------


## tavisha

> Your hard drive is too slow
> You need a SSD


umm.... I do have an SSD installed, i had to replace my HD back in January ... I currently have a Samsung V-NAND SSD 850 EVO 500 GB drive.

Having been the first SSD drive I've installed, I had no clue until your answer made me google stuff... so thank you for pointing me down the path to what I hope = back to normal  :Smile:  (sorry if I posted in the wrong place, I wasn't sure what my issue was) So again thank you SeaDragon =)

----------


## CerebrumX

When I download the new version, TurboHUD 18.5.8.0 and extract into a new folder, the application TurboHUD does not appear after extraction. However it is there in downloads in the zipped folder, anyone know how to fix?

EDIT: Fixed, Please ignore.

----------


## ADV2015

Hi all !

I have one problem.
All work fine, but sometimes the overlay freeze or disapear and i have this exceptions.




> 2018.05.13 17:30:19.453	minimap draw error (System.ArgumentException: Un ?l?ment avec la m?me cl? a d?j? ?t? ajout?.
> ? System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentException(ExceptionResource resource)
> ? System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)
> ? Turbo.Plugins.Brodis.RiftDensityPlugin.PaintWorld(WorldLayer layer)
> ? Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.⁬‎‏⁭⁯*‏‫⁮‏‬⁯⁮⁮*​⁬*‬⁮⁯**‫⁫*‬⁬***⁭‪⁯⁫*‏*‫**.‬‎⁬*‫*⁭⁮​*‪‏ ‪**‬**⁮*‪⁮⁬⁯***​⁮‎⁬​‎*‏*⁫*⁬⁮*()
> ? Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.‬‪⁮⁯‏‬‬*⁭⁮*‫‎⁬‪****‪*‬‎⁯‏⁯⁬*‬⁬⁮⁪*‬​⁪‏‎*⁭*(IPlugin , String , Action )
> ? Turbo.Basic.PluginManager.⁭⁪⁯***⁪​⁯⁯​‏‫**⁯‪⁬*⁮‪⁬‏​‬*⁪‎⁭⁭⁮⁫⁭‬*‪‬*​‫*(Object , EventArgs )
> ? Turbo.Basic.Overlay.DrawMinimapLayer())
> 2018.05.13 17:30:19.457	overlay paint error (System.ArgumentException: Un ?l?ment avec la m?me cl? a d?j? ?t? ajout?.
> ...

----------


## trustmyfake

> Hi all !
> 
> I have one problem.
> All work fine, but sometimes the overlay freeze or disapear and i have this exceptions.


I have the same problem, it works fine and when I dash very fast through the map it gives me the error.

----------


## Slingshot1

> I have the same problem, it works fine and when I dash very fast through the map it gives me the error.


I play a Bell Monk, and with a channeling shrine, I can dash through an entire level in mere seconds, and I have never gotten this error. Not sure why you are getting it, but so far, this BETA has been really solid.

Thanks @KillerJohn

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hi all !
> 
> I have one problem.
> All work fine, but sometimes the overlay freeze or disapear and i have this exceptions.


I don't support bugs in plugins

----------


## SeaDragon

> Hi all !
> 
> I have one problem.
> All work fine, but sometimes the overlay freeze or disapear and i have this exceptions.


You look like I've got the same dictionary problem with me https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ml#post3853990 (BETA thread (2018 May))
I don't know why.

----------


## KillerJohn

beta closed, stable released.

thanks for all the feedback and patience!

----------


## jpgaming262

I'm getting this exception but I am not sure if it's Thud or a plugin I use..

2018.05.19 16:39:52.416	collect exception (System.IO.IOException: The process cannot access the file 'C:\Users\%user%\Desktop\thn\stat_tracker\%battletag%_total.xml' because it is being used by another process.
at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
at System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy, Boolean useLongPath, Boolean checkHost)
at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean useAsync)
at System.Xml.XmlWriterSettings.CreateWriter(String outputFileName)
at Infinity.Streams.Config.SaveAs(String fileName)
at Turbo.Collector.StatTracker.Save()
at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁭‫‏⁭⁭*⁪‫*⁭‫⁮‏‫*‎⁫*‬*‪⁯⁬⁬‬⁭‫⁯*⁭⁯‪⁭⁫‎​⁪​​⁪*(Boolean , Boolean , Boolean , Boolean )
at Turbo.Collector.Collect.*⁬*‎**‏‏‬⁬⁪⁭‪**⁯⁫⁮*⁭‬‫‏⁮‏⁪‬‫⁯⁫⁯⁬‪⁮‎‬***‬*(Boolean ))

----------

